# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Study: Near-death experiences are REM sleep-related lucid dreams - DigitalJournal.com

## Dream Guide Team

DigitalJournal.com*Study: Near-death experiences are REM sleep-related lucid dreams**DigitalJournal.com*Los Angeles - Researchers at the OOBE Research Center, LA, have implicated REM sleep-related *lucid dreaming* states in the occurrence of near-death experiences at clinical death, by experimentally reproducing near-death experiences during lucid *...***

----------

